# New Combat Glove



## lrs143 (Apr 5, 2012)

Been working with Law Enforcement on a new glove. Kevlar and Leather construction, PVC Knuckle, and index and thumb tips that open for getting on the trigger or touch screen electronics. There will be a strip of leather over the top of the wrist too, I just don't have that pic yet. OD, Coyote, and Black colors.

















Here's the final design. Just got the pic.


----------



## lrs143 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mo better pics...*
On the Trigger




On the App




Fingertips Opened




PVC Knuckle


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good, any chance of getting one without the plastic knuckles?  I am just shooting and not looting these days.


----------



## lrs143 (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe something like this?


----------



## Etype (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks Pretty slick, the open fingers are an awesome idea for the touch screen. Being able to keep your fingers warm under the tip, then flipping it down to work the screen would be great- touch screens sometimes don't respond very well to cold fingers, or maybe it's because the screen is cold, who knows.  Most gloves work on touch screens, but then they get greasy or dirty.  If you're like me, you end up licking the screen trying to clean it.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 11, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> Maybe something like this?


YES!!!!! (If it has the open fingers).


----------



## lrs143 (Apr 11, 2012)

It does, the little velcro tabs shown in the pic hold them back and out of the way.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 12, 2012)

How much and when?


----------



## lrs143 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not sure if I should post that out here so PM sent.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 20, 2012)

What about a metal strip or metal brace across the knuckles...  could make a motivational slap across a little more interesting....


----------



## lrs143 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, metal might do a little more damage than the PVC knuckle, but PVC should do the trick if you apply it in the right spot.


----------



## pardus (Apr 21, 2012)

Is kevlar fire resistant? ergo are the gloves?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 21, 2012)

would be half tempted to get em in black for riding gloves but the oakley ones I have still have some life left in em, despite the fact the last pair went to shit really quickly.


----------



## Lycurgus (May 18, 2012)

How can we order a pair?  Looks solid.


----------



## lrs143 (May 18, 2012)

I've had to email a few customers that have placed order and offer a refund because of a supply issue. So far everyone say's they'll hang tight and wait for a bit for me to straighten this out. I took them off the site so I didn't get any more orders until then. If you hit my site and send me an email I'll notify everyone when we're good to go. This is one product I can't make in the US so I'm dealing with international business for the first time.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 18, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> I've had to email a few customers that have placed order and offer a refund because of a supply issue. So far everyone say's they'll hang tight and wait for a bit for me to straighten this out. I took them off the site so I didn't get any more orders until then. If you hit my site and send me an email I'll notify everyone when we're good to go. This is one product I can't make in the US so I'm dealing with international business for the first time.


 
Can vouch for what he says. Sent a email asking about em since it had been awhile since the order was placed and since I didn't see the gloves on the site anymore. Got back to me quick offering me a refund and the gloves for free later when the supply issue was settled. Said I'd just hang tight and not ask for a refund, would just be patient for the gloves. Encourage others to also be patient as well.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (May 19, 2012)

I agree with Johnny! You just have to be patient. ;)

I got a bdu set from him. Excellent work done. Irs143 is a top bloke!


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay, The gloves are inbound. I'll have my inventory in 6 days. The first gloves I received were not exactly how I spec'd them and I've been going round and round with the company I contracted for them. All on track now and I'll start shipping as soon as they hit my door. Sorry for the delays! It came to me stating I would make the drive to rectify the situation in person.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 8, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> Okay, The gloves are inbound. I'll have my inventory in 6 days. The first gloves I received were not exactly how I spec'd them and I've been going round and round with the company I contracted for them. All on track now and I'll start shipping as soon as they hit my door. Sorry for the delays! It came to me stating I would make the drive to rectify the situation in person.


We can place new orders then?


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes Sir, the item is active on the site now.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 8, 2012)

Will order Monday or Tuesday then.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 8, 2012)

I tell you what, I'll do a 10% discount for ShadowSpear Members through June 15th. Not new members that sign up between now and then, but established members. I don't have a way to set a discount on the site so in the order notes state that you're a member here and I'll do a partial refund equaling the 10%.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd love to get a pair of both...I have a funky hand, small ones with meaty fingers...they ain't fat but it doesn't help that they're a little short.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 11, 2012)

Factory said no problem on a custom fit for this case, slight upcharge on the first pair, but not much.


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Loki (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool gloves! I would like to see them with a small loop of 5 / 50 cord at the wrist inside each just slightly hanging out to hook on my gear while not in use. I lose gloves like crazy. I punch holes in them to attach to my vest when not in use and hang on a small carbiner. My old fast rope gloves had a loop on each as well I put on them for hooking to my gear to prevent loss. I tend to dumb cord allot of stuff.


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 11, 2012)

Consider it done. I thought about that when I was deving these, but for some reason left it out of the final design. Next batch will have that feature.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll probably sew a loop with 550 cord in mine.


----------



## Loki (Jul 12, 2012)

SOWT said:


> I'll probably sew a loop with 550 cord in mine.


EXACTOMUNDO....


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been getting great feedback on the gloves. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine are nice, haven't used them much and look fwd to cooler weather when I can ring them out, but I like them.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hell I'm downrange right now and would like a set of these.  It's cold as hell right now.  I'm not seeing them on the site though.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 26, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> Hell I'm downrange right now and would like a set of these. It's cold as hell right now. I'm not seeing them on the site though.


PM LRS143.

I used mine a couple of times this month.  Love them (granted, I am only doing range stuff).


----------



## stapley1775 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks great, my command wont allow us to cut the fingers off our gloves so this is a great alternative


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 27, 2012)

Gen II Glove
Better materials: Pittards Leather, Carbon Fiber Knuckle that will not be this pretty and shiny on the production gloves.

We sold out of the first batch about a month ago. These are going to cost a bit more, still waiting on final pricing from the factory.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 27, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> Gen II Glove
> Better materials: Pittards Leather, Carbon Fiber Knuckle that will not be this pretty and shiny on the production gloves.
> 
> We sold out of the first batch about a month ago. These are going to cost a bit more, still waiting on final pricing from the factory.


Those look great.  Let me know what the price tag is on a set and I'll probably end up grabbing a set from you.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm liking what I see but would need some modifications made to the left glove. I also would need two different sizes to accommodate my hand that has been affectionately named the "sock puppet"  . If you can make that happen, I'm down for a pair..

SBG sends.


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> Gen II Glove
> Better materials: Pittards Leather, Carbon Fiber Knuckle that will not be this pretty and shiny on the production gloves.
> 
> We sold out of the first batch about a month ago. These are going to cost a bit more, still waiting on final pricing from the factory.


 
Is the new batch going to have the shiny black knuckles as shown in the pic? They are better with the same color as the gloves as in the previous gloves IMO.


----------



## moobob (Dec 28, 2012)

I want.


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 30, 2012)

pardus, that knuckle is just the carbon fiber sample. The production gloves will be coated or they'll be the same color as the glove. That suprised me too when it arrived.


----------



## pardus (Dec 30, 2012)

Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 30, 2012)

Still a chance for custom fit, also a soft knuckle version?


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah we're about to start s batch of 500 and I'll get in a few custom pairs. Just let me know what you need.


----------



## Lycurgus (Jan 4, 2013)

How do we go about ordering them?  I checked the website but the gloves are not listed.


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 4, 2013)

Send me a message through the site. I won't have inventory until the end of the month, but I can allow you to pre-buy now if you want. I've done this a few times already so they are moving. I'm completely out of the Gen I gloves so I disabled the product.


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's the new glove. I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. Should have inventory in 4-5 weeks.


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 14, 2013)

Palm


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 14, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 14, 2013)

They look good.  You have any in stock yet?


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 14, 2013)

They'll be in in 4-5 weeks. Already sold a few.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 14, 2013)

How much?


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 14, 2013)

$79.99 - 10% for Mil + $5.50 Shipping in the US = $77.49
If interested in pre-ordering PM me your email address and I'll send an invoice. Pre-orders will obviously ship immediately when they're in and I'll ship USPS Priority.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2013)

I was still hoping the knuckle would be brown...


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll just do to my gloves what I did to my M4... paint 'um. I looked into getting them coated, but it wasn't an option. The knuckle is flat now and not shiny, should hold paint faily well. At least until you knock someones teeth out. In that case you just add a coat.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2013)

They look good.


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's a few more pics.


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2013)

They look good. 
Let us know when they are in stock.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 16, 2013)

pardus said:


> They look good.
> Let us know when they are in stock.


 
Just order one already.  I did.

I think I'll use it for the mudder or goruck thing.  Or not.


----------



## Lycurgus (Jan 26, 2013)

Already pre-ordered a pair!


----------



## moobob (Apr 11, 2013)

Any update on when these are getting shipped?


----------



## lrs143 (Apr 11, 2013)

They're due here any day. Shouldn't even be a week.


----------



## lrs143 (Apr 30, 2013)

All pre-ordered gloves by ShodowSpear members shipped last week. IF somehow I missed you let me know and I'll look up the order and get 'em out immediately.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 30, 2013)

Got mine this week.  Ordered medium.  Great fit.  I have a GoRuck challenge on Sat.  Will use it.


----------



## Lycurgus (May 3, 2013)

Got mine...they look awesome.


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm doing gloves for ShadowSpear members for $50 + shipping for 24 hours. All sizes Small through XL in stock. Selling them on the site for $64.99.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 15, 2014)

lrs143 said:


> I'm doing gloves for ShadowSpear members for $50 + shipping for 24 hours. All sizes Small through XL in stock. Selling them on the site for $64.99.


Discount code?


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 15, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Discount code?


I can't do that on the current site we have. I'd have to invoice you to your PayPal address.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 15, 2014)

lrs143 said:


> I can't do that on the current site we have. I'd have to invoice you to your PayPal address.


I'll take two pairs, will get you a size in a little bit (unless you still have my data on file).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2014)

I am in for a pair of mediums.


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the orders! Going to accept a few more if they're out there. I'll go until 22:00 Central.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 16, 2014)

Best gloves I've worn for a long time.
Worth the money.


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 17, 2014)

All gloves shipped.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 19, 2014)

When this comes up again, definitely up for two smalls.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine arrived today...magical powers, I put them on and now have this urge to go punch someone!  
#knuckles_Of_Death


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 19, 2014)

ex-wife lives in Dallas, you want her address?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 19, 2014)

Bummer, no gloves for me


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 19, 2014)

I guess Monday will be your day. Sorry, they all went at the same time. You're not that far away, I would have thought you'd get yours first.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 19, 2014)

lrs143 said:


> I guess Monday will be your day. Sorry, they all went at the same time. You're not that far away, I would have thought you'd get yours first.


UPS or USPS?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 19, 2014)

SOWT said:


> UPS or USPS?



USPS


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 19, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> USPS


sigh.

Maybe Monday.  Can't believe 250 miles takes such a long time.


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 19, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 19, 2014)

PM'd you tracking that shows delivered a little over an hour ago. Chase down your postman and see if he's got new driving gloves on.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 19, 2014)

Bought a pair, have to say besides pens, I lose gloves a lot, so I'll be getting another pair if I like these haha.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 19, 2014)

2 ways to prevent that:

Color-matching bungie cord routed through spare PALS webbing on the side of gear, pull out, jam gloves in, tada stowed

option 2 is to cut a small hole in the leather and use a snaplink.


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hole in the wrist already.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 21, 2014)

lrs143 said:


> Hole in the wrist already.
> View attachment 11223



What clip did yu use to attach to the webbing?


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 21, 2014)

That's called a Web Dominator made by ITW Nexus. Easy to find on eBay.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 21, 2014)

well then, you have to be an idiot to lose those gloves.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 31, 2014)

Houston to El Paso 2-day Shipping: 5 days


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sent 3-4 days ago, tracking shows tomorrow. Sorry, I ship a lot of stuff and this happens from time to time.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 31, 2014)

It's not you man, it's USPS.


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, ups is more dependable, but way more expensive.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 1, 2014)

Man, the postal service is putting in the work to get my gloves to me...chilling in Pennsylvania, can't make this up.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 1, 2014)

Earning that $5 postage


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 3, 2014)

They are now in Dallas, I suppose I will see them this week.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 3, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> They are now in Dallas, I suppose I will see them this week.


Bwahahaha.

Frustrating to watch.

Maybe they thought El Paso was next to Chicago?


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 5, 2014)

The other day when I said this happens from time to time... Yeah, not so much. This is now f'n stupid.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 6, 2014)

THEY ARE HERE...pretty slick.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 6, 2014)

Holy hell! Well that's good, glad you like them.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 3, 2014)

Lost one...I knew it would happen.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 3, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> well then, you have to be an idiot to lose those gloves.





ThunderHorse said:


> Lost one...I knew it would happen.



Ouch.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's a spool of 550.

PC to top
Top to tshirt
Tshirt to pants
Pants to socks
Socks to boots

you've got 5 minutes.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 3, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Here's a spool of 550.
> 
> PC to top
> Top to tshirt
> ...



Spoken like a true Ranger.   "Not enough dummy cords, definitely not enough dummy cords, where are your redundancies if any should fail or you need one of the pieces of 550 for something else?"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey, you keep losing shit, someone making you tie EVERYTHING down teaches you real fucking quick not to.


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2014)

Tying gear is an old school trick, particularly relevant to recon dudes who cannot afford to loose anything, due both to loss of important gear, and having that gear end up in the hands of the enemy, and all the bad juju that conjures up.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 4, 2014)

pardus said:


> Tying gear is an old school trick, particularly relevant to recon dudes who cannot afford to loose anything, due both to loss of important gear, and having that gear end up in the hands of the enemy, and all the bad juju that conjures up.



Yup. Nothing like moving all night to a pre dawn Raid Mission and someone coming up to you in the ORP with something like "Boss, you're no shit not gonna believe this, but........."


----------



## Etype (Nov 5, 2014)

SOWT said:


> What clip did yu use to attach to the webbing?


Does anybody use their cargo pockets anymore?


----------



## reed11b (Nov 5, 2014)

Etype said:


> Does anybody use their cargo pockets anymore?


I'm not really sure what you are saying. Car-go Pock-ets? eh?
Reed


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 5, 2014)

Etype said:


> Does anybody use their cargo pockets anymore?


Checklists.


----------



## Etype (Nov 9, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Checklists.


Oh, I can't read- so I don't need those.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 9, 2014)

Etype said:


> Oh, I can't read- so I don't need those.


I thought Army Checklists had pictures on them?


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 13, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I thought Army Checklists had pictures on them?


Hey it keeps their interest!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone got a right one they want to give up?


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have 1 pair of Medium, but plenty of Large and XLarge Gloves. Just put them on sale today for $49, I'll take another $5 off for Shadow Spear members. Today only.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 16, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> I thought Army Checklists had pictures on them?



They do, but the Corps ones come with crayons mooched from the toys for tots programs.


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 26, 2016)

Got all sizes of our gloves in stock!


----------

